# Angler of the month



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well folks, the first feature from this year's lists of suggestions has come in. February's Angler Of The Month is Jake Ace. Send in your nominations for future months!


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Great choice!

I have enjoyed reading his many posts. 


(My nomination for the next angler of the month would be for anyone still fishing. Brrr!)


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Congrats Jake Ace, and good on ya for your tagging efforts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Great Job and a good choice!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good job Jake Ace


From the Sunshine State

Kozlow


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats Jake Ace as someone else stated your post are enjoyable please keep e\them coming


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Thank you. You all are very kind.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jake!

(Gotta love that name!) Congrats, and keep on "tagging"!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha davb i could try to fish up in nothern virginia but wouldnt do to good. The only ponds id fish are frozen. Yea jake ace deserves it. I enjoyed reading all his posts.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrats! We need you to come up and show us how to find the flounder in the Bay!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Congraulations Jake Ace. Well Deserved.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Congrats Jack Ace. Sandflea love the addition to the board.......geo


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

I think the award should go to lve2fish. NOT!!!  Jake you are the perfect person to get this award and i enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, 1200 flounder? I have never caught a single flounder. Then again, I guess I've never tried to catch one.
Watched a guy drop a minnow straight down at North Beach and catch one though.

Keep up the tagging. Looking forward to the next featured angler! Great addition to the site.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Congrats Jake Ace- I always like reading your reports and learned a lot from them over the past year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And to think he was afraid he was going to get roasted!


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

No kidding Sand Flea. Quite a list of posters with nothing but good things to say about Jake. Of course, I probably should stay away for a few weeks so I'm not tempted to start telling stories about Jake of a decidedly different nature.


----------



## Casted-Away (Jan 7, 2003)

congrats


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Kimosabby!

Aw cmon'... its winter time! We need SOMETHING for entertainment. Can't be worse than some of my "highlights" -- like my drawers dropping to my knees while fighting a fish (happens so often I've taken to wearing suspenders), or a fine for public urination in November at 2:00 am in a New Jersey "resort" town (I was framed!) Let's toss some of Jake Ace's skeletons out of the closet!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And then it got ugly...

lmao!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

so now the truth comes out about how fisherman REALLY are. shoot we account for about half of the ammonia in the water these days.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Good for you Jake.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Congrats to Jack and excellent choice Flea. 1200 flounder from shore in 3 years.
WHEEEEEeew!!


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Congratulations! 
How do you get started in a tagging program?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea good job bud...I doubt I have caught that many flounder in my life, and I fish for them alot!


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Wow, a love-fest. And I thought this would be a cook-out. You guys are the best.

On the 1200 flounder, let me clarify. I have "tagged" 1200 flounder in the last 3-years. I probably only caught about 700 of them.

Many good people who I've fished with or beside have caught the rest.

Those include, but are not limited to my college roommate & friend Kimoslobby, his buddy Eric, Flounder Pounder, Salty, my neighbor Matt, my wife and many, many, many other extremely gracious folks on the piers and beaches.

Thank you to all.

THROW MORE BACK

JAKE ACE


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*ONLY 700 IN 3 YRS*  Lets see I have caught prolly 12 in th same time.  Keep up th good work.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Congrats! I never get tired of reading your posts. How may I ask do you catch 700 flounder in 3 years? I always catch them by mistake. Maybe you could share a secret or two?


----------

